

Steps to Startup Productivity - paltman
http://paltman.com/2012/06/13/8-steps-startup-productivity/

======
tfennelly
Thanks Patrick. I've been trying to use what sounds like a similar approach
for a while now and I find it works great... I'm getting more done and feeling
more productive. I have a list of my top priorities and work against a
stopwatch in 1 hour batches, switching every hour no matter what, going over
the top 3 tasks. So, I'm making progress on them all and because of the
stopwatch I find I have more of a sense of urgency... I dick about less and am
not as easily distracted by email etc (I turn them off). Is working for now
anyway.

